# Help creating a signature?



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

Would anyone be willing to help make me a signature? I can usually whip something up using paint, but it never looks as good.

I have eight cats and one kitten and I would like all of them to be in the signature if that would be possible.

Here are the names and pictures going from oldest to youngest (I'm posting a few extra of each of them so you can choose which would be the best to work with).

Cinders.









Gus.


















Sheba.









Mr. Puffy.









Gingivere.









Mousy.









Skipper.


















Sophie.









And my kitten.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Sure, I won't be able to fit them all into one image so how about an anitmation?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Rachel, I am no help with the sig but just had to say that your cats are gorgeous!!


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

Zach,

Could you maybe cut out the head images, shrink them, and put them all in to a signature? Would a animation work for me if I don't have those kind of programs?

And thank you lymekaps on the compliment.


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Rachel,

I made this up for you. 










I only have paint too, so it's not that great.  I'm sure Zach can make you something better. Believe me, no hard feelings if you don't use it. I enjoyed the practice. Right now I'm attempting to master making banners and such with paint and it gets boring using the same old photos. If you like it, you can find it in my gallery.

You have REALLY pretty cats. That photo of Cinders is awsome.

Kate


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

After my last post, I thought about it and realized I was kind of stepping on HEYHWA's toes and putting you in an awkward situation. Sorry, guys.  An annimation would be better anyway; it would allow you to show all your kitties, yet at the same time have bigger, better pictures.

Again, I'm sorry,
Kate


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Gypsy Girl, that's way better than anything I ever did in Paint! I like it.


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

Kate,

Thank you for taking the time to make me a signature. I really appericate it. I hope that you don't mind that I didn't use it but instead made one for myself. I thought that the one that you made looked really neat so I kind of took the idea and made one like it.


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

No problem; I don't mind at all. Good for you! It looks great. :wink:

Kate


----------



## Rachel's_Felines (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Rachel and Kate, you ought to enter the graphics contest :wink:


----------

